# Cookies with juice and coffee



## minister (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, 

I am working photos for one bakery  shop and come up with this shot, 
I have used two light main slight angle on back side and one as a fill light on right 

I know there is some pinkish red tone 
please comment and suggest


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 14, 2012)

pink is killing it


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> pink is killing it



Aye, Cookies should be setting the tone, not the drop cloth.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2012)

What they said!  Get rid of the wrinkled pink cloth, and set a nice table; basket of cookies in the middle, side-plate with 2-3 cookies on it in the foreground, coffee near the side-plate no in line with the basket.  

Your lighting could also use some work.  I would start with a single heavily diffused overhead light, and a second 45 degrees off of lens axis and lots of reflectors, flags etc.


----------



## minister (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks a lot for nice and constructive comments


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 14, 2012)

Cookies, with orange juice?  *shudder*


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Cookies, with orange juice?  *shudder*



Yeah...throw in some just-brushed-with-minty-Crest-toothpaste-morning-mouth and you've got an explosive trio!

Seriously dude...cookies and orange juice? In what universe is that a good pairing?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 14, 2012)

I hated Crest. One of the best things about growing up, is choosing your own toothpaste!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2012)

Me too...Gawd, I loathed Crest...one day my Mom finally listened and bought us something else.... Colgate! YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minister (Nov 15, 2012)

In India we eat every thing in breakfast ,  

joke apart I just tried juice because milk was not available that time


----------

